# GBAA State Field June 22-23 Who's In?



## red1691 (Jun 2, 2013)

The Ogeechee Bowmen of Savannah will be hosting the 2013 GBAA State Field, Who's in? At the same time we will be hosting the 2013 NFAA Southeastern Field. Here are the registration forms. More info. on our club web site www.ogeecheebowmen.com


----------



## watermedic (Jun 3, 2013)

Hope to make this one!!


----------



## 900 Shooter (Jun 3, 2013)

Comin' To Shoot!


----------



## Daniel W. (Jun 6, 2013)

Just booked the hotel!

Ricky, you wouldn't happen to have a list of the animal round yardages, would you?

My sight tape program is not working for me this year, setting them all up from scratch....

Daniel


----------



## Toyrunner (Jun 6, 2013)

Why not just use a sight tape?


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 6, 2013)

i don't use a program and my marks are right on...for target.  3d, that's something else..for some weird reason.  i just shoot 20, then shoot 60..measure it with some vernier calipers.  pick the appropriate tape from the sheet from lancaster's ($3.50) sight tapes and voila, perfect.  for some reason, which still remains a mystery, the marks work, but not in the same position for 3d.  the 20 and 50 marks have to be set outside on  actual animal targets??????????????
  arrows always hit very high on 3d targets.  i've asked several good shooters about this, and they say, "it's impossible??"  what a pain..last weekend, started shooting very high at 40..went home checked the sight tape on my spotty target, hammering at 40??  weird???


----------



## watermedic (Jun 6, 2013)

It's that swag again Johnny!


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 6, 2013)

i've got the swag, whereever i shoot, lol!!  it's just not a little off, it's 5 yards at 40, and it's pretty consistant..even on the practice bale..that last shoot at the cbg, i was whole dot high at the practice bale???  i'll figure it out, one of these long and lonesome days!!  i thought it might have been the lens, but i eliminated it and the problem is still there???  this weekend, i'm going to set my sight tape at 40, move my pointer and see what happens then...fun, fun, fun...'til daddy took the t-bird away


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2013)

I know it's early but I have 10 pre-registrations, 7 from GBAA web site and 3 give to me. Thank You for getting reg.
Don't be scared, lets get it on.


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'll try to put the target cheat card up in PDF so you can get the yardages, heck I just poke and hope, like my..... well something like that!!!!


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 8, 2013)

is our points leader preregistered????  i may have to drive the caca and sleep at ricky's house to get him, lol!!


----------



## abhunter (Jun 8, 2013)

not yet geez, I should b there hopefully if I can get off 
work

BOWHUNTERS FOREVER


----------



## 900 Shooter (Jun 9, 2013)

Ricky,
Thanks for the yardage cheat sheet.


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 9, 2013)

i love those hunter faces...all black with big fat white dot in the middle


----------



## red1691 (Jun 9, 2013)

After today's  28 Field, man have I got a lot of work to do!!!!


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 9, 2013)

concentrate on that 30 yarder with the little 20 yard face.  if you can kill that one, the rest are easy, lol...except maybe the 80 yard walk-up


----------



## Big John (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks for the info you wouldn't happen to have a list of the animal round yardages for the youth?


----------



## red1691 (Jun 11, 2013)

Don't hold me to it but I think (which gets me into trouble A LOT) that the youth 12-14 shoot the same as adults but they have a 50 yard max, Cubs up to age 11 shoot from the cub stakes that are a 30 yard max. I will check the book and get back and let all know..


----------



## red1691 (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes, I am right for once..... you can go to our web site www.ogeecheebowmen.com look under the Archery tab click on more information that will give you the NFAA page, were you can click on the Distances and Target sizes tab and see all the classes and yardages. Hope this helps.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jun 11, 2013)

How many arrows do you shoot in the field round?  And how many arrows


----------



## red1691 (Jun 11, 2013)

112 scoring arrows in each Field and Hunter Rounds and only 14 in the animal if all go's right!! on our web site you can look under the Archery tab for Field Archery and it will give you a little more detail. 
so that's 238 scoring arrows for the weekend........


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 12, 2013)

4 arrows per end..everything is in 14's...14 animal targets, animal targets score the 1st arrow that hits a scoring ring (hopefully the 1st shot, lol).  that'a why ricky only counted 14 arrows.  then 14 targets, TWICE around each day, 4 arrows per target is 112 shots on the field face.  sunday 112 more arrows on the hunter face (big black target with a white pie plate in the middle, that i like).  so 112+112+14=236.  that's a lot of shots.  there are fan targets, where one shots from a different angle each shot, and walk up, where you shoot different distance each of the 4 shots....so you change your sight a bunch


----------



## red1691 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hay Johnny No wonder your scores don't all ways add up right, 112+112+14=236? my math is 238......


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 12, 2013)

yeah, and i've got a math degree!!


----------



## Big John (Jun 12, 2013)

I wish that more would shoot this It is the most fun!!! Lots of shoots, you will learn your bow by the end that is for sure.


----------



## red1691 (Jun 12, 2013)

More arrow flinging for your money, that's for sure!!!!!!!


----------



## red1691 (Jun 14, 2013)

Need to get those pre-registrations mailed in to save on the late fee. Must be post marked by the 17th.
For the State you can go to the GBAA web site and register before Thursday!
For the Southeastern shoot it is mail in only!


----------



## Toyrunner (Jun 17, 2013)

Had my last tune-up round yesterday, if things aren't right they aren't getting any better before this weekend.


----------



## abhunter (Jun 18, 2013)

online registration is down again


BOWHUNTERS FOREVER


----------



## Toyrunner (Jun 19, 2013)

RED - I pre-registered twice now for the 2013 State Field Shoot and neither time did I get the customary email from GBAA stating reciept of the transaction... What gives, am I pre-registered or not?


----------



## Daniel W. (Jun 19, 2013)

Hmm, I pre-registered online as well and did not receive any email confirmation.....  Anyway, I'll be there!





Toyrunner said:


> RED - I pre-registered twice now for the 2013 State Field Shoot and neither time did I get the customary email from GBAA stating reciept of the transaction... What gives, am I pre-registered or not?


----------



## red1691 (Jun 19, 2013)

Toyrunner said:


> RED - I pre-registered twice now for the 2013 State Field Shoot and neither time did I get the customary email from GBAA stating reciept of the transaction... What gives, am I pre-registered or not?



I have no control of the GBAA site, I only get them when Tim emails them to me, and he has been out of town till some time this afternoon. The last pre-reg. from the web site I have received was last Thursday.
Tim I got yours last Thursday, Daniel I have not seen yours yet. It may be one of the over loads on the GBAA web site right now. Have sent an email to them about the web site not working, hopefully they will get it fixed soon.
That's why I like the old snail mail, works every time as long as you put the right address on it!!!!


----------



## Big John (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey I wish I could make it down, But I can't... I am sending some newbies to try for the 1st time... I hope y'all will help them out.


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 20, 2013)

they always put you with someone who knows the ropes.  heck, i'm still learning, and i've ben to a unch.  last one i went to in kennesaw (wish they'd have another one..hint..hint)..i was taught how to score and change sides, when one starts on an odd target.  you always do, lol, but you change on target 1, if i remember correctly.  the score card also starts on the target you start on, and the running totals continue from day to day.  it's weird because, to my way of thinking, you have to shoot all the targets, and the scores will always add up the same  just change sides when you get back where you started, lol


----------



## red1691 (Jun 20, 2013)

Big John said:


> Hey I wish I could make it down, But I can't... I am sending some newbies to try for the 1st time... I hope y'all will help them out.



Hay Big John, send me a pm with the names and classes of your newbies and I will get them in a good group to help them out. Trying to get everything and groups together Fri. night so we can start on time Saturday morning.

Ricky D.


----------



## red1691 (Jun 20, 2013)

oldgeez said:


> they always put you with someone who knows the ropes.  heck, i'm still learning, and i've ben to a unch.  last one i went to in kennesaw (wish they'd have another one..hint..hint)..i was taught how to score and change sides, when one starts on an odd target.  you always do, lol, but you change on target 1, if i remember correctly.  the score card also starts on the target you start on, and the running totals continue from day to day.  it's weird because, to my way of thinking, you have to shoot all the targets, and the scores will always add up the same  just change sides when you get back where you started, lol




Johnny, 1 and 15 switch, 1st shooter to 2nd shooter & 2nd to 1st, and switch right and left sides.


----------



## watermedic (Jun 20, 2013)

Tim usually sends the responses for registration. 

If he has been out of town, that is why none have been sent.

I am sure that he will catch up today.


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 20, 2013)

roger dodger...15 is 1, when you've only got 14 targets.  so you basically switch on target 1.  1st up shoot bottom targets, just like an indoor round...kinda makes it easier to remember.  right shooters shoot right targets and vice versa..pretty basic actually, it's even pretty logical, lol!!  watch out for the bunny target...20-25-30 and 35 FEET.  bows do weird things that close in, and i've dropped a lot of points there, by not being prepared.


----------



## watermedic (Jun 21, 2013)

Dont forget that the first target is practice on the field and hunter rounds!!

238+8=246


----------



## red1691 (Jun 21, 2013)

As of this morning 31 regs. for the State and 15 regs. for the NFAA Southeasteren, Fun, Fun, Fun


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 21, 2013)

well, i caught a ride with jake the rake..leaving this afternoon about 3.  it'll be nice not sleeping in the caca, for a change, lol!!


----------



## watermedic (Jun 21, 2013)

Wel I'm not going to make it. The only other person that I can have on call has some medical issues. Looks like I will be staying local.

Shoot em up guys and girls!!


----------



## red1691 (Jun 21, 2013)

If you are scared say so, I know I'm scared @ $1.19 a lb. I don't want to burn no butts!!!!!!!


----------



## red1691 (Jun 22, 2013)

Got a little wet on our last 4 targets today, not much fun shooting 80 yards in a down pour, but had a great day shooting with 2 new youth shooters, Sydney and Timothy, I hope I did not scare them away from Field Archery!!!
1 more Day to go hope Sunday we don"t get wet!!!!!!!


----------



## Big John (Jun 22, 2013)

YOU DID GREAT!!! thanks for helping them out.


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 24, 2013)

we missed you chuck.  if you were gonna miss one, this was a good one to miss.  we got really flooded out sunday.  waaaay worse than saturday.  we had a wet and wild time, and the gbaa'ers made it through.  thank goodness we had a big canopy up there, so we could all hunker down and wait out the storms.  i'll post some pictures on another thread.  wait 'til you see the water, lol


----------

